# Electric Yellow not eating



## MikeLowe372 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey one of my 4 electric yellows just goes for food then spits it back out. He looks really skinny and his stomach dips in. Im afraid he might die any ideas?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Move him to a hospital tank. Does he have thready white poop? If yes I would treat for bloat with metronidazole.


----------



## MikeLowe372 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll look out for the poop. I haven't seen any but then again I haven't been looking for it


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a yellow lab with a concave stomach(still do, but it's MUCH better) about a month ago and *Robin* told me to try and treat for internal parasites first with Jungle Parasite Clear...My fish was still eating, so I was in a better situation than you are, but your lab still has a chance.

JPC is cheap, so it couldn't hurt to try it along with what DJR said.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix medicines...go with one or the other depending on your diagnosis.


----------



## MikeLowe372 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok, well what Benny says sounds more like what I have. My lab goes for the food, but then he just spits it back out. I haven't seen him poop either, so which should I use?


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

MikeLowe372 said:


> Ok, well what Benny says sounds more like what I have. My lab goes for the food, but then he just spits it back out. I haven't seen him poop either, so which should I use?


Guessing purely on what I've read on here, your fish probably has internal parasites(treated with Jungle Parasite Clear) or an internal bacteria infection(treated with metronidazole).

Since internal parasites is the more likely of the two, start with JPC.

You need to act fast, like today. Just follow the instructions on the box.


----------



## MikeLowe372 (Nov 28, 2010)

Should I put him in a tank by himself? Or treat the whole tank in case it has spread?


----------



## MikeLowe372 (Nov 28, 2010)

Also, I've looked up that Jungle Parasite Clear has metronidazole, so it would be treating for internal bacteria infection and internal parasites...just thought I'd add that. I think I'm going to go to the store tomorrow and look for some JPC and start the treatment right away with the entire tank to ensure no others have been affected.

I have a holding Yellow Tail Acei...is that going to be a problem for her and her fry?


----------



## MikeLowe372 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok I got some Tetra Parasite Gaurd. It says it treats for internal parasites and external. The ingrediants are praziquantel, diflubenzuron acriflavine and metronidazole. I put in enough tablets for my tank last night, so tomorrow night I'm going to do a 50% water change and do another treatment (it said wait for 48 hours). Is there something I should be worried about with a 50% water change? Or is it the same as normal water changes


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

MikeLowe372 said:


> Ok I got some Tetra Parasite Gaurd. It says it treats for internal parasites and external. The ingrediants are praziquantel, diflubenzuron acriflavine and metronidazole. I put in enough tablets for my tank last night, so tomorrow night I'm going to do a 50% water change and do another treatment (it said wait for 48 hours). Is there something I should be worried about with a 50% water change? Or is it the same as normal water changes


There certainly isn't anything wrong with a 50% water change(as long as the new water is conditioned)...Did you take the carbon out of your filter(s) if you had any in there?

If you don't have any carbon, you are going to need to get some, so you can remove the remainder of the meds.


----------



## MikeLowe372 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes I used a filter I've had that doesn't have carbon then when I'm done treating I'm going to put the normal ones I have with carbon. So tomorrow I should come home and do about a 50% water change then add some water conditioner then do a second treatment because it will have been 48 hours.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

MikeLowe372 said:


> Yes I used a filter I've had that doesn't have carbon then when I'm done treating I'm going to put the normal ones I have with carbon. So tomorrow I should come home and do about a 50% water change then add some water conditioner then do a second treatment because it will have been 48 hours.


I don't think it would hurt to do a second treatment, but it may not be necessary...You could always give it a few days and see if your sick fish is doing any better.

You did a water change before adding it didn't you?


----------



## MikeLowe372 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I did about a 15-20% water change the day before because I thought I was getting the medications that night but Petsmart is full of retards...so I had to get them the next day


----------

